# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Baptismos de mar com o Fórum Mergulho, APDM e Exclusive Divers

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ra viva, aqui está uma oportunidade que poderá ser a porta para a aventura num mundo fabuloso....




> * 			Baptismos de mar com o Fórum Mergulho, APDM e Exclusive Divers
> * 
> 
> 
> 
>  * 					Jornada de Baptismos de Mar - Cascais, Organização do Fórum  					mergulho, APDM e da Exclusive Divers*
> 
>  					O Fórum Mergulho e a  					APDM em parceria com a Exclusive-Divers vão realizar no  					próximo dia *21 de  					Setembro* mais uma jornada de baptismos de mar, na                    *Praia da Duquesa em Cascais*. 
> 
> ...


Atenciosamente
Pedro "Liquid Breathing" Nuno

----------

